# What Should I Purchase?



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear Pigeon-Talk Forum,

I am about to purchase some doves or pigeons and I am not sure about which breed I should buy. I would love to buy either one male, or both a male and a female. I am currently thinking about: Ringneck Doves, and Bleeding Heart Doves. I would also appreciate different types of doves/pigeons if you recommend something else. The dove(s)/pigeon(s) will be housed inside and given plenty of attention/care, etc. They will be in a 3 foot square cage I built with my girlfriend. In your answer be sure to include:

1. What is the name of the dove/pigeon?
2. Why do you recommend this dove/pigeon?
3. Information on caring for, and possibly breeding, this dove/pigeon?

P.S. Is it harmful to the dove/pigeon to have the cage painted? I don't think it would cause any problems since they do not eat/destory the cage like other birds.

Thanks for all of your help, MANY answers are appreciated!


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Roller pigeons are amazing. They are very entertaining watching them roll or tumble whatever you may call. To me they keep me really happy. There are heaps but my 2 favourites are Birmingham rollers and west of England tumbler pigeons. They are just like any other pigeons. I have never put mine in races because they are not homing pigeons. It is not harmful if you paint it just make sure the smell of the paint is not too much. Thanks if you have any more questions just reply back under this message.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sounds fun*

Those sound like fun! What is your opinion on Ringneck Doves? How much are roller pigeons? Is that their real name? Also, how much do Bleeding Heart Doves cost?

I know that was a lot of questions, but it is very hard to find answers online.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

I do love Ringneck Doves but I do not own any. Their colour of their feathers I love the most. Roller pigeons well it depends where your buying them from. I had gotten mine for free from a friend. Roller pigeons is the name of their breed but there are a lot of breeds out there and there are galati roller pigeons , Birmingham rollers (which I have) , West Of England roller pigeons and a lot more. I do not know how much Bleeding Heart doves cost. Birmingham rollers aren't that much. HERE ARE SOME OF MY ROLLER PIGEONS


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Ringneck Doves*

What is your opinion on Strombergschickens.com for ordering? There aren't ANY breeders where I live, trust me. I am a member of the ADA with my girlfriend and their directory also shows that nobody near us breeds. How much space do rollers need to live happily? Thanks!


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

About as big as you for the hight of the coop 4-5 feet high and about 2-3 meters in length it's a nice site


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your help! Rollers seem interesting! I think I may go with Ringneck Doves over at Stromberg's.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is an ad for Ringenck Doves in Buffalo, NY. It would be a long drive for you but maybe they would meet you half way:

http://buffalo.ebayclassifieds.com/birds/buffalo/baby-doves/?ad=16359534&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

Of course, if you ever plan to breed your doves you should not get a pair from the same breeder as they would be related. Only breed unrelated doves to avoid inbreeding!

And here's another ad for Spring Valley, NY (not sure where that is):

http://fairfield.ebayclassifieds.co...es-and-lovebirds/?ad=19629293&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

I very much recommend Ringneck Doves. They are fairly easy to tame and are less messy than Pigeons (because they are smaller). Avoid birds like Bleeding Heart Doves and Zebra Doves until you get more experience because they are essentially wild birds that will never calm down in a cage. Ringneck Doves, as well as Diamond Doves and Pigeons, are very domesticated and are less stressed when living with people.

Some photos of my doves:


This is Tricksy, my white dove (also a Ringneck Dove technically) - she used to belong to a magician.-









Here is Lefty in his bath tub.









Tricksy flying over to me.









Below, here, is my dove Lefty when he was a baby in 2007. I named him Lefty because I stuck his ADA band on his left leg, whereas I usually use the right leg. "Lefty07" is my ID on this board.


----------

